# Posting copyright material



## Jagger (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm sure others have noticed the screenshots of movies, cartoons and video games posted now and then.  It bugs the crap out of me that someone would open a gallery for their own artwork only to have no talent so as to steal someone elses hard work.   I read the section in the terms of service regarding this subject.  It seems common sense.  Though it continued to happen right up to the end with no apparent deletions or cancelling of accounts.
  It's outright offensive to everyone who actually takes the time to learn to draw and I'm sure if the original artists saw this they'd be pissed too.

Honestly, no one cares to see screenshots from movies or cartoons they've seen or video games they've played anyway.  If you have no talent, you shouldn't post anything.  There's no shame in having an account just to look at adult art.  I mean c'mon people.  Don't be a stupid jerk.

If or when FA comes back online, there should either be an admin devoted to taking 10 minutes out of their day to look through the posts (it's not hard, I did it) or there should be an easy way to report these talentless thieves.  Seriously.  The only thing that sucks more than art thieves are lawsuits.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree. The screenshots of games and other material was a little overboard. I think the policy should be that unless you created the art or material present in the uploaded image (aka, an avatar you made) than they are out of place.


----------



## Suule (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmmrrr... good point. SL avatars would prolly fit this categhory. Screenshots from WIP games/engines designed by the account owner would be nice too...


----------



## TehSean (Jul 28, 2005)

SL Avatars would be exempt from it and could be posted.

It would be like saying that anyone who produced anything digitally cannot post their material because it, their work, somehow belongs to the program's developers more than it belongs to the person who put the creative work into their art while utilizing the tool that may or may not actually belong to the artist.


----------



## SFox (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not sure I would agree.
Photography _is_ a type of art, and screenshots can be filed under that category.

It's going a bit too far calling people that share screenshots thieves. It's also being a bit too assuming to say that no one wants to see the screenshots of games they've played. There is a reason there are archives of screenshots out there for games like Morrowind you know.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2005)

I would agree. As long as its not screenshot-manipulation, like... (I beg for the weak ones to not read any further ) "drawing", what they think loks like a penis on things like a *swallows* carebear or something ?.?

(EDIT: When I posted this one, I got some sort of error... I've seen those before on other forums, but since this might be a temp. forum I don't think it matters much  Just to let you know. I'll rememeber to make a screenshot next time I see it though ;p) (And I just noticed that HTML AND BBCode is off )


----------



## Wolf (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont quite see why you're all making taking screenshots of games seem like a bad thing, i enjoy looking at screenshots if their funny or something, like seeing a massive battle going on in a game, i enjoy looking at that, i know that the designers have put the hard work into doing whatever it is that they've done, but seeing stuff that gamers have done using that is enjoyable. like a recent screenshot a friend took of me during a lan match, im hanging from a ledge dead as my teams medics try to revive me, i found that hilarious. and im sure that others find stuff like that funny as well. 

im with micah when he says that "I would agree. As long as its not screenshot-manipulation, like... (I beg for the weak ones to not read any further ) "drawing", what they think loks like a penis on things like a *swallows* carebear or something" im all for seeing screenshots as long as their original and show off either what the designers have put in a game, or what the fans/players have done using the game.


----------



## Jd1680a (Jul 29, 2005)

Jagger said:
			
		

> I'm sure others have noticed the screenshots of movies, cartoons and video games posted now and then.  It bugs the crap out of me that someone would open a gallery for their own artwork only to have no talent so as to steal someone elses hard work.   I read the section in the terms of service regarding this subject.  It seems common sense.  Though it continued to happen right up to the end with no apparent deletions or cancelling of accounts.



Actually according to the fair use law, this is ok.  Posting a few shots of a movie or a video game is fine and nothing wrong with it.  This is including having an avatar of a copyrighted character.  If you were to have a whole movie that is avaliable for download then that would be illegal.  

If you want to get into copyright,  I know Ive seen plenty of artists who do fan art of copyrighted characters.  Shouldnt we also say something about that as well?  Do you really think Disney would be happy seeing mickey mouse humping donald or something?  maybe not.  If someone were to do a fan art of mickey mouse, it might be their art, but they surely dont own mickey mouse or any likeness of mickey mouse.  Im not against seeing fan art of some character,  I dont think anyone would really care unless to comes to the bottom line, that is money.  I never heard of anyone suing an artist over fan art.  So there really is no worry about anything.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2005)

Wolf said:
			
		

> i dont quite see why you're all making taking screenshots of games seem like a bad thing, i enjoy looking at screenshots if their funny or something...



It's not a bad thing, but FA is more geared towards art or user-created items. Screenshots are not EXACTLY like photography, as more photographers try to make an art and profession out of their craft. As of yet, I've never heard of a professional screenshooter.

Screenshots are not bad, and I don't think most people would say they were, but I don't think they entirely reflect the artistic aspect that the site is aiming for. I don't mind hilarious screenshots, because they're usually rare moments that few people ever get to see.

Granted, that's my personal opinion.


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Jul 29, 2005)

My opinion on screenshots is that they can be fun, especially if they show someone pulling off a particularly difficult trick, or showing off a new secret that the user has discovered...

Though, personally, I'd be setting up little Red vs Blue vingettes as comic panels.. >.>


----------



## Alkora (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, personally, we have a screenshots category for that reason...I mean, it's also like taking a screenshot of your destop...while the background may be yours, everything may not be, and in a way, would it not fit under what was stated above pertaining to it not being acceptable?

hehe


----------



## Wolf (Jul 29, 2005)

i have to agree with you preyfar, as i do only take screenshots and upload them if its something that is rare to see and that others might like. 
and for those of you who think that i only take screenshots i am a photographer however i dont have a digital camera and my scanners down so i cant upload anything.
but yeah i only take screenshots if its something funny and rare to see.


----------



## Pico (Jul 29, 2005)

I think the problem with screenshots is that some people don't mention they're from a game or a show, and viewers may think that the images were created by the submitter.  Screenshots are technically a violation of copyright, too, but no company would care enough to stomp on a site that has tons of shots of their games.  Also, some people really do produce amazing 3D images, and they may be overlooked because viewers may assume they're just screenshots and nothing more.  Should screenshots be allowed, admins should definitely make more of an effort asking people to credit the game/show/etc. they took the screen from.

I agree with TehSean about SL screenshots; while they are an eyesore in my opinion, some people go to great lengths customizing their characters, so it's not as though they simply pushed the printscreen button while playing Diablo (I find it amusing that someone compared this to photography, something that actually takes time, effort, and skill.)

As for fanart, FA should be extremely cautious.  Warner Bros. DID threaten to sue VCL for hosting pornographic images involving their characters, which is why Ch'marr immediately had all fanart removed from the site.


----------



## SnoSno (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, technically photography IS an artform, however taking pictures of games or movies isn't really artistic. Going out, finding the perfect subject, lighting, contrast, etc., and taking the picture requires tallent and time usually. It's nowhere near the same as pressing the PrtScn button on a keyboard at the moment you see something interesting on your game or show.

What's more, you did not technically make anything in the screenshot, yes, you did make THE screenshot, but the graphics within it are under copyright and technically, even manipulating those is against the law, and uploading them is against the law, and trying to say they're yours or your creation in any way is wrong. It happens a damned lot, but that doesn't make it legal or right.

I'd love more than anything to see screenshots of games, movies, shows, etc.(anything not specifically OF things made by the submitter) disallowed.

Yes, sorry, taking a screenshot of Naruto or Pokemon or Harry Potter is not creative and is illegal. Deal with it.


----------



## SFox (Jul 31, 2005)

> Going out, finding the perfect subject, lighting, contrast, etc., and taking the picture requires tallent and time usually. It's nowhere near the same as pressing the PrtScn button on a keyboard at the moment you see something interesting on your game or show.



Anyone that is serious about taking screenshots are not simply "pressing the PrtScn key." They can take as long as 30 minutes to an hour setting up the game options just right, finding the desired setup in the game, and then finding the perfect moment to take the shot. I know, I've done it before, and it's not always easy taking a good shot.



> Yes, sorry, taking a screenshot of Naruto or Pokemon or Harry Potter is not creative and is illegal. Deal with it.



It is not universally illegal. It depends on the company and property. Some companies are happy to see teasing screenshots and trailors of their stuff circulated to attract new customers. Some don't. Disney for example, has a cow if anyone so much as hints at the possibility of Mickey Mouse being displayed anywhere that they do not own.


----------



## SnoSno (Jul 31, 2005)

"Some companies are happy to see teasing screenshots and trailors of their stuff circulated to attract new customers."

Doesn't make it legal. Unless it's public domain or the person posting has obtained permission to upload, it, IS, illegal. Same with games, and sorry, but anyone who's wasting that much time setting up a video game "just so" for their screenshot really should get a life, perhaps a camera to go take some real pictures. :b


----------



## TehSean (Jul 31, 2005)

The issue is moot.

Jehryn pretty much stated that FA will be allowing screenshots (Read: SCREENSHOTS SECTION)

Please stop discussing this issue as the owner of FurAffinity has resolved said issue... Unless Jehryn replies and makes known information that wasn't public before.

Fanart is allowed by Fair Use, too, I believe, so that's also pointless to discuss unless one of those businesses/corporations/groups pushes a "lawsuite".

The sale of copyrighted characters, I do believe, without the expressed permission of the owner is illegal.

Music

It goes without saying that posting copyrighted music should be seen as illegal unless you have permission from the original owners that you're doing it for promotional purposes.

Writing

Fair use I believe works here as well.


----------



## Urbskie (Jul 31, 2005)

*in regards to screenshots*

i think, personally, that if you are using it as a background or part of your picture, you should at least cite the game and its creator. but i dont think its alright to just upload a screenshot.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 31, 2005)

> Jehryn pretty much stated that FA will be allowing screenshots (Read:
> SCREENSHOTS SECTION)

I think a lot of people forgot gaming companies put in a 'screenshot' function into their games for a reason. To let people share gaming moments, etc. I don't see how it's illegal when nearly every company puts in a feature to allow you to share the the "view" and encourages it.

So long as people aren't taking credit...


----------



## Urbskie (Jul 31, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> > Jehryn pretty much stated that FA will be allowing screenshots (Read:
> > SCREENSHOTS SECTION)
> 
> I think a lot of people forgot gaming companies put in a 'screenshot' function into their games for a reason. To let people share gaming moments, etc. I don't see how it's illegal when nearly every company puts in a feature to allow you to share the the "view" and encourages it.
> ...




exactly.


----------



## SnoSno (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, saving a moment for yourself onto your hard drive is what those games do. That is what they function is for. However, it is another matter if you wish to take those images, and manipulate them(differen't copyright), or post them online(distribution is yet another copyright) and technically, it is illegal without permission(which games don't just flatly say, yes, go take our stuff and put it online). All in all, 99% of those companies really don't give a damn, I'm just pointing out, it is illegal without proper permission(not that anyone is going to press charges over something as trivial as screenshots). :b


----------



## MasterWolf (Aug 1, 2005)

One question: I drew a pict of a copyrighted character and i gave credit to the origanal artist, would it be ok to post it?


----------



## ledgema (Aug 1, 2005)

It should be OK to post, but I'd ask the original artist permission first.



			
				MasterWolf said:
			
		

> One question: I drew a pict of a copyrighted character and i gave credit to the origanal artist, would it be ok to post it?


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Aug 4, 2005)

Personally, I feel there should be some sort of mandatory field where you have to enter the game name/creator/image source/ect. to submit stuff like screenshots. Really, it doesn't seem too much to ask, and it's only polite


----------



## TORA (Aug 4, 2005)

There should be a separate category that has just screenshots. It gets a bit annoying to see people post their "1000 watchers" or whatever. Also, don't capture and post the whole screen, just post the relevant part (like your name and the watch counter). Just a thought. ROWR.


----------

